
The "Natural Talent" Excuse - jmarbach
http://jmarbach.com/the-natural-talent-excuse
======
wccrawford
Sorry, as someone who is 'naturally talented', this is BS.

When I was first introduced to programming in 4th grade, I took to it like a
fish to water. It was instant. I had nothing to prepare me for it, but I was
better than everyone else in that class. Right from the start. I was the only
one that continued programming after the class ended, too.

Yes, I've practiced a LOT since then. But my natural talent gave me a boost
other people around me didn't have.

I don't think you should make light of peoples' accomplishments simply because
they have 'natural talent', though. In that, I agree with the article. Natural
talent really only does get you so far. You need to practice just like
everyone else.

